# Bosnia and Herzegovina - Travel Guide



## hercegovac_nin0 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Maglic: Highest point in Bosnia and Herzegovina*


----------



## FK (Oct 24, 2004)

Beautiful


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

just amazing...


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

amazing.reminds me the beauty of kashmir.


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

Two years ago I had a holiday break in Sarajevo. I wasnt sure what to expect but fell in love with the city instantly. Dramatic countryside around the city and some beautiful architecture and a neat buzzy street life. Enjoyed best coffee in the world-your turska kava is better than Istanbul. Strolling along Ferhadija and exploring Bascarsija makes you realise how special and unique the city is. If you haven't experienced it would be hard to understand. I also met some of the best warmest people ever- great ambassadors for their city. Was sad to leave but my early morning flight back to Zagreb was cancelled because of fog so got an extra days holiday. All good.

I would recommend everyone to visit. Especially if your heritage is from other Balkan countries like me (HR). Reminded me just how similar we all are. Cant wait to go back!

If you do go you MUST visit the Dallas Cafe on Ferhadija. In my opinion one of the best cafes in the world.

Volim te BiH. Za tobom te puce moje srce! Takoder mnogo lijepa zena!!!


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1336/704499245_ef25e1fbaf_o.jpg
breathtaking views :drool:


----------



## hercegovac_nin0 (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks all!


----------



## hercegovac_nin0 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## Dubrovnik (May 10, 2006)

Fantasticly beautiful...Lake looks like a heart

:applause:


----------



## hercegovac_nin0 (Sep 9, 2007)

Cetina kod Trilja i Kamešnica (1855m) u pozadini









Troglav (1913m), najviši vrh masiva Dinare









Cetina kod Trilja i buđenje prirode, u pozadini Mosor









Kamešnica (1855m) nad Buškim jezerom (716m)









Buško jezero (najvece umjetno jezero u Europi) i Tušnica (1697m). 









Buško jezero i Kamešnica (1855m)









Malovan (1826m) sa Duvanjskog polja (900m)









Tušnica (1697m) i Tomislavgrad preko Duvanjskog polja









Čvrsnica (2228m) i Blidinje jezero (oko 1200m)









Prekrasna Čvrsnica sa Dugog polja









*Vran (2074m) (14-4-2006)*

Vran i stećci









Nakon grudanja divova na padinama Vrana


















Uspon na Vran, iza Čvrsnica, dio Risovac (Ski Centar)


















Čvrsnica sa Vrana









Zadnje svijetlo na Čvrsnici sa Dugog Polja









Noć nad Dugim Poljem i Vranom









*Čvrsnica (2228m) (15-4-2006)*

Čvrsnica sa Dugog polja, ujutro pred uspon









Prvo treba svladati strmu i visoku stepenicu do ruba visoravni









Pod Hercegovačkim Suncem









Vrhovi Čvrsnice









Alpski prizori na Čvrsnici









Naviganje među ogromnim vrtačama prema najvišem vrhu




































Izlaz na greben, 70° nagiba









Čvrsnički plato sa Pločnog (2228m)









Prostranstva Čvrsnice i Velež (1967m) u pozadini



















Prenj (2155m) sa Čvrsnice


















Dugog polja sa Čvrsničkog platoa


----------



## hercegovac_nin0 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Mostar*


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

oh my I LOVE IT!!!! gorgeous


----------



## hornnieguy (Jan 5, 2007)

Probably the pretiest muslim town in the world


----------



## hercegovac_nin0 (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks and it is not a muslim town but also a cristian and other religions!


----------



## Mali (Dec 19, 2005)

hercegovac_nin0 said:


> Thanks and it is not a muslim town but also a cristian and other religions!


I was gonna say, but you beat me. :lol:
Nice pictures, nonetheless.


----------

